# 2005 Dodge Dakota & a fifth wheel?????



## ta4funjd

OK guys...... we are totally new at this whole camping bit. We purchased a fleetwood 25ft fifth wheel and (ha ha) we have a 2005 Dodge Dakota 4x4 V8 with Towing Package. The owners manual says it has a tow capacity of 7000lbs and according to the RV it comes in at approximately 5700 lbs and does have electric brakes. I have done some research and did find out that Reese only makes a fifth wheel hitch for the Dakota. The info I got said that Dodge is the only mid-size truck that can do the job. I also discussed it with a guy at a RV center and he said if thats what it says then it can. However, I am skeptical with it being a mid-sized truck. Not to mention I haven't seen any on the road. 
If you can help, I would really appreciate it. We don't know whether to purchase a hitch and install it or if budget allows purchase another truck. I'll be checking in for your opinion and or expertise on the subject! 
We are adding our "final" personal touches and are anxious to go on our first trip but we want to do it safely.
Thanks! Joyce & Jerry


----------



## ctfortner

I have a dodge ram 1500 quad cab, heavy duty tow package, 5.9L (360) etc... I have not towed a 5th wheel with mine before, but have always said when we do get a 5'er, I am getting a diesel. But, others do it, and I believe they could "handle" it.

You will also need to be alert with a 5th wheel and a shorter bed. If you turn to sharp you will have the 5'er in your lap, friend of mine did that twice . You may look into a super slide hitch for that.

I would also make sure it has a transmission cooler, which it prob does since its 4x4.


----------



## ta4funjd

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the help. Jerr wants a dually because he knows it will handle it. We are just worried about the wear and tear etc. on the truck. I noticed that you are from Tennesse. We are too! Maybe we will run into one another camping! If we ever get there! Hopefully we can make a decesion soon. I am new with this website and learning how to use it. I don't know how to add friends etc. Any info?
Thanks,
Joyce & Jerr


----------



## heidigrrrl

We have a 25' ultra-lite travel trailer (dry weight approx. 3900 lbs.), and a mid-size pickup (2009 Toyota Tacoma) with a tow capacity of approx. 6000 lbs. (towing package, off-road suspension and 4x4), and we really feel the empty trailer on the back of our empty truck. The tranny spends a lot of time up and down-shifting on mild inclines in 4th gear overdrive. Haven't tried it in regular 4th gear. I would hesitate to take ours into any steep grade mountain passes, at any rate. Don't know if that helps, but I would recommend a bigger truck just to be safe.


----------



## ta4funjd

*Thanks!*

In all honesty that is what we are afraid of and why we haven't committed to setting the Dakota up for the haul. I appreciate the response and hope to resolve our dilemma soon.


----------



## amandasgramma

We have a '96 Dodge Dakota, 4x4, auto, v8....we tow our 21 foot 5er. You can feel it when it's loaded, but it pulls fine. Course, we're the "idiots going 40 mph over the mountains"....LOL


----------



## ta4funjd

LOL yea we can see ourselves goin over the mountain pretty SLOWWWW but hey if it works, then I'm ready! Any ideas where we can get a deal on a 5th wheel hitch? Thanks for your response!


----------



## roadhouse

heidigrrrl said:


> We have a 25' ultra-lite travel trailer (dry weight approx. 3900 lbs.), and a mid-size pickup (2009 Toyota Tacoma) with a tow capacity of approx. 6000 lbs. (towing package, off-road suspension and 4x4), and we really feel the empty trailer on the back of our empty truck. The tranny spends a lot of time up and down-shifting on mild inclines in 4th gear overdrive. Haven't tried it in regular 4th gear. I would hesitate to take ours into any steep grade mountain passes, at any rate. Don't know if that helps, but I would recommend a bigger truck just to be safe.


 
If your tranny is hunting for gears while in OD, tow the trailer without OD turned off.


----------



## doxielover101

Well, today I found out that our new camper fifth wheel isn't weighing in at 8200 lbs it is 10186lbs gross wt. :bang:Have called everyone today, the truck dealer, camper dealer, friends who pull a large camper east to west every year...what I am hearing is..can use regular gas, need at least 250 dodge or like manner...with the super slide in the back the pulling weight of the trailer is reduced by 2000 lbs. It is getting really hard to decide hearing so many stories. Toyota dealer thinks with their 1/2 ton truck you can pull 10800...well if the pulling wt is reduced because we have the hitch in the back of the truck would that be alright?:smack-head:


----------



## ctfortner

The Nissan Titan 1/2 ton claims the same. We bought my wife a Nissan van and I just was eyeballing the Titan and the sales guy said come test this before you buy a diesel. BUT, as I mentioned in the other thread, MPG is a problem. The titan got like 13 mpg as it was, so towing would be worse. 


doxielover101 said:


> Well, today I found out that our new camper fifth wheel isn't weighing in at 8200 lbs it is 10186lbs gross wt. :bang:Have called everyone today, the truck dealer, camper dealer, friends who pull a large camper east to west every year...what I am hearing is..can use regular gas, need at least 250 dodge or like manner...with the super slide in the back the pulling weight of the trailer is reduced by 2000 lbs. It is getting really hard to decide hearing so many stories. Toyota dealer thinks with their 1/2 ton truck you can pull 10800...well if the pulling wt is reduced because we have the hitch in the back of the truck would that be alright?:smack-head:


----------



## happiestcamper

Remember also, that when a vehicle is rated for towing capacity, that is based on a 170 lb. driver, no passengers and no cargo. Any extra weight in the truck and you're taking away from the towing capacity.

Something that large I don't think you would be happy in a 1/2 ton. I've never seen a 5th wheel that big being towed by less than a 3/4 ton.


----------



## doxielover101

Thank you guys for your input.:10001: It has helped us think through before actually buying. We took a look after talking with friends at the Dodge..it is looking very much like this could be the truck. We were advised not to purchase the '06 as that year they had numerous problems..sensor issues, seal issues etc. However, it does a great job pulling a heavy trailer. So after all this we are still at the "drawing" board..good thing we will not actually have to have the truck for several months.


----------



## tjnf12

Hi all like all above we have a dodge dakota and wanted to buy a camper. So after spending hours of talking to everyone and reading and people telling me it can't be done. We bought a 21' 5th wheel and yes it can be done. I did add the tranny cooler and I put a slider hitch in. It pulls great and I get the satisfaction of proving everyone wrong...heheh thanks to all for your help


----------



## doxielover101

What a busy couple of days..we did get our truck. '06 4X4 5 Tundra. Towing will go 12500 and we are 10186 Gross Wt. Was sad to see my Sienna go in trade, however, my husband did not think we needed two cars doing the same thing..The Tundra is so like driving the Sienna, smooth, quiet, a joy to drive and ride in. But....since I am not very tall even with running boards I have to really work at getting into it. That's Ok..now we can go CAMPING..:way-to-go:looking forward to that.:icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## roadhouse

doxielover101 said:


> What a busy couple of days..we did get our truck. '06 4X4 5 Tundra. Towing will go 12500 and we are 10186 Gross Wt. Was sad to see my Sienna go in trade, however, my husband did not think we needed two cars doing the same thing..The Tundra is so like driving the Sienna, smooth, quiet, a joy to drive and ride in. But....since I am not very tall even with running boards I have to really work at getting into it. That's Ok..now we can go CAMPING..:way-to-go:looking forward to that.:icon_smile_bbq:


I'm going to have to do some research...but I thought the '06 Tundra's were the old body style with only the 4.7L V8.....that combo will not tow 12500lbs.

I'm not even sure if the new Tundras with the 5.7L will tow that much...they will to the 10000lbs you camper is rated at.


----------



## doxielover101

NO, this truck is rated to tow 12,500 lbs. It's a large truck and perhaps I have not given the details on the specfics of the truck very clearly. The book rates it for 12500 so I guess I will have to trust they are correct. Toyota also confirmed that it will pull actually more then that if the tow is in the bed of the truck. Thanks for the info.. hoping your concerns are not well founded.


----------



## doxielover101

You scared me for a second, so I just checked it out..it is the 4.7 LV8 with towing package, that is rated for 12,500.:thumbup1: I don't know about the body type, I do know we purchased our Sienna in 04 that was the year that body changed on the Van. What do you mean by old body type, it looks like all the new ones coming out this year?


----------



## roadhouse

Toyota changed the body style, and everything about the tundra sometime in the last few years....either 06 or 07 can't remember. the newer one is a much larger truck with the available 5.7Lv8. 

not to sound negative, but I can't find that says the tundra is rated to tow that much. especially with the smaller of the two v8s. but if your book says so you should be fine.....12k is a large towing capacity for a 1/2ton. 10k is what I keep finding for the toyota and ford...slightly less for gm/dodge.


----------



## doxielover101

Thank you so much for your input..turns out you were right. We called the dealership first thing this morning. They misrepresented this truck to us. So..it worked to our advantage. To make up to us their mistake (we always purchase our vehicles from them) they are selling to us the new '09 with towing package to exceed weight of 10,300 lbs will tow more for 5th wheel...for 8900 dollars more. So in the end we got a really great price on the 09 and they have kicked in the cover for the back and added the 2 step to get into the truck. They are willing to take responsiblity so if anything happens to trans or axle's they will stand behind it. Again thanks it has been this forum that has helped me sort out this whole mess.


----------



## doxielover101

to add to the above, it is the 5.7 and with the '09 they have given it the extra strength in the carriage to carry a trailer extra duty everything..don't know about mileage for towing yet..but that isn't always the bottom line, if towing you have to expect to pay more at the pump


----------



## roadhouse

Sweet....glad to hear they took care of you. That '09 Tundra is a nice truck, and the 5.7L should take care of towing duties for you.


----------



## doxielover101

They went over and aboard to help us due to the problem they created. It is a beautiful truck, and oh the power under foot..they call it the corvette with the truck cap. But again thank you for your taking the time on this forum to give the advise that we needed to hear.:10001: They added the stepup (for short people like me) and also the roll cover for the back, all and all we are feeling very comfortable at this point to pull the trailer.


----------



## roadhouse

Not a problem with the help. When you said you had the 4.7L V8 w/12,500 tow rating thats what through me off. If you said 5.7L V8 I wouldn't of thought twice about it.

glad thinks worked out for you guys and you wound up with the truck that is suited for towing your 5th wheel.


----------



## doxielover101

It seems life is just like that most of the time, we plan and God works to bring about what is best for us. We are having our new 5th wheel delivered to our site today, so have a busy day ahead. Our camp site is at the place where on Easter sunday 55 homes burned to the ground in Alton New H ampshire.. it was in all the newspapers and TV prehaps you saw the article. The RV park was not touched and so we are Ok..thanks again.


----------

